# Golden puppy search



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

I am looking for a reputable breeder in the northeast that has available pups. Found some beautiful looking dogs at Snow water retrievers in Jamestown pa. They have upcoming litters with Caesar and Ivory and Caesar and Mia. Was hoping that someone could help in deciphering the info. Thank you.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

To be very honest, this website is frightening to me.:nervous:
The shots of the kennel and the number of dogs is not something I would be comfortable with. 
They are big on touting Champions and Champion pedigrees but I don't see them doing anything with these dogs. The rely on championships earned abroad or back in the pedigree as a main selling point. 
I always get a little put off by PayPal.
A limited warranty that requires the return of the puppy. Also, an 8 year health gaurentee that is contingent on the food and supplements they require.:doh:
They do not coherently speak about clearances at all. It seems that they imply clearances with really odd abbreviations. I found very limited clearance information across the board. She has a link directly to the GRCA on her site, so she should know that all breeding dogs should have the core four (eyes-OFA or CERF annually, heart-by a cardiologist after 12 months, hips and elbows done after 24 months). Here is what I found out on these dogs:

Golden Romance Star Blaze (Caesear) JR703857zr HD-E, Elbo-E eyes-clear 
No verifiable Clearances. Her abbreviations suggest OFA excellent hips and excellent elbows. If he had OFA clearances they would be online they are not and "excellent" rating does not apply to elbows at all. The eyes I could not verify, but she could have the hard copy form. No mention of heart clearence.
Strong Stale Andrew Jacob (Ranger) RFK 2058341 SR450008203 HD-G
Her abbreviations suggest OFA good hips and he does. He does not have an elbow clearance which means he was either never tested or tested and failed. If he had OFA clearances for elbows they would be online they are not. No mention of heart or eye clearances.
Pink Panter (Hemmi) JR 701413 ZR H-F 
Her abbreviations suggest OFA fair hips and they are. He does not have an elbow clearance which means he was either never tested or tested and failed. If he had OFA elbow clearances they would be online they are not. No mention of heart or eye clearances.


Irish Magic Diana (Dancy) JR77926Zr HD-A, ED-O
No verifiable clearances. I honestly don't know what her abbreviations mean. They might be for clearances that where done abroad. If they are and the bitch is producing in the US I would expect to see her retested to obtain the clearances used by the GRCA code of ethics. If she had OFA clearances they would be online they are not. No mention of heart or eye clearances.
New Moon Dreamer (Dreamer) SR59303802 OFA-E
No verifiable clearances. Her abbreviations suggest OFA excellent hips. If she had OFA clearances they would be online they are not. No mention of heart or eye clearances.
May Sunflower Sunny (Siera) JR702002Zr SR62537602 HDP-G
Her abbreviation suggests OFA good hips. In reality this girl does have OFA normal elbows and OFA fair hips. So, the information is at best unclear. No verifiable eye or heart info. If the breeder has those in hard copy form and she was bread to a boy with full clearances then maybe this bitch would be a good choice for the dam of a litter. 
Indiana Dancing Lady (Keita) RFK2058355 SR45016103 OFA-G
The abbreviation suggests OFA good hips and she does. She does not have an elbow clearance which means she was either never tested or tested and failed. Again no mention of heart or eye clearances.
Ivory
No mention of clearances and I could not find any. I can not even tell how old this girl is. It seems her mother was born 10/16/2009. Assuming that she was not breed until two (which is the commonly accepted age of maturity in the US and when hip and elbow clearances can be achieved) Ivory would be about a year old now and is having puppies at the end of the month.
Silvermines Sweet Mia (Mia) SR65704306 HD-Good Elbows-Excellent
The abbreviation suggests OFA good hips and excellent elbows which is not an elbow grade. She just turned 2 on Christmas and is due to have puppies on February 4th. So, she was bred before she turned two and could get her clearances. I would guess that the information listed is likely from prelims which are not clearances and should not be represented as such. If she had OFA clearances they would be online or showing online shortly but, they are not there now. Again no mention of heart or eye clearances.
Silvermines Mercedes (Mercedes) SR65704208 HD-Fair Elbows-excellent
The abbreviation suggests OFA fair hips and excellent elbows which is not an elbow grade. She just turned 2 on Christmas. So, I would guess that the information listed is likely from prelims which are not clearances and should not be represented as such. If she had OFA clearances they would be online or showing online shortly but, they are not there now. Again no mention of heart or eye clearances.
Un-named bitch
The last pictures are of a girl with no name listed. So, she is completely unverifiable.

Based on the lack of clearances and my above mentioned concerns, this is a situation I would walk away from. Based on the prices they display on the available page, you can do much, much better with a reputable breeder.

Are you specifically looking for a very light golden?
Specifically what parts of the Northeast are you willing to go to?
Is Canada an option?

Please read the stickies in the choosing a breeder/puppy section. I would also recommended app getting familiar with the following research sites
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
CERF Registry/Breeder Options Lookup
Hip and Elbow Dysplasia Evaluation | Ontario Veterinary College | University of Guelph. (Program discontinued but valuable for historical data of Canadian dogs)
K9DATA.COM Home Page (Pedigree research tool. Like wiki so the users enter the info. You need to verify clearance info listed with a trusted source)

When you find a potential breeder or puppy parents, post them in the forum and we can help double check your research.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

The breeder states that American and English Goldens are two different breeds on their website. They are either misinformed, or are deliberately trying to mislead the public.

Ask them if they have evidence to back up their claims in # 2 & #3.

From the breeder website:

_What kind of Dog is this?

(...)

The English began breeding the lightest of their Golden Retrievers. After many decades of select breeding this beautiful animal evolved into the "English Cream Golden Retriever" we love today. Although the English Goldens have the same wonderful personality that American Goldens have, There are several significant differences between the breeds. The English Cream Golden Retrievers are renowned for
#1 Their Beautiful Creamy White Silky Soft Coat.
#2 The English Golden does NOT carry the Lymphoma Cancer Gene that has plagued Golden Retrievers for years.
#3 English Golden Retrievers are healthier and live longer than the American Golden Retriever.
#4 * The Breed Standards for American Kennel Club and The English Kennel Clubs do differ with the English Retriever being of a blockier build.

(...)
_
Home - SnowWater-Retrievers.com


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

They are just Golden Retrievers not 'English Creams' and the UK doesn't breed Goldens to make them lighter in colour!! Light (anything else than golden cream through to rich golden) does not meet the UK Kennel Club standard. White or very light retrievers are not the desired look for the breed here in Britain (note: Britain not England). Although Golden Retrievers that are white or very light in colour (I choose my words carefully) are very nice I'm sure - they are still just a Golden retriever (not an English Cream) - you're being had. 

And... Once again, the dog originated in Scotland and is bred all over the British Isles - it is not an English breed but either a Scottish one or a British one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

AND, a British blood stock GR is no less susceptible to illness than an American blood stock GR


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If you're looking for a lighter puppy, Huntcrest in Ohio will be having a litter sired by Kobe that will be pretty light and gorgeous too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

The Silvermines dogs that they have would raise a red flag for me. They have been discussed extensively on this forum. Do a forum search on them.


----------



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I've definitely been learning a lot over these past few weeks.


----------



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

"Are you specifically looking for a very light golden?
Specifically what parts of the Northeast are you willing to go to?
Is Canada an option?

Please read the stickies in the choosing a breeder/puppy section. I would also recommended app getting familiar with the following research sites
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
CERF Registry/Breeder Options Lookup
Hip and Elbow Dysplasia Evaluation | Ontario Veterinary College | University of Guelph. (Program discontinued but valuable for historical data of Canadian dogs)
K9DATA.COM Home Page (Pedigree research tool. Like wiki so the users enter the info. You need to verify clearance info listed with a trusted source)

When you find a potential breeder or puppy parents, post them in the forum and we can help double check your research.[/QUOTE]


I'm looking for a dog with a blockier build...not necessarily a pale golden. I just happened upon that website when a did a breeder search. I'm looking all over. Would prefer to be in driving distance, but I understand people will ship.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

If Canada is an option, there are certainly a lot of the english type golden retrievers in Ontario.


----------



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help. I've been finding many people/breeders who are more than willing to offer info.


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

Millie'sMom said:


> If Canada is an option, there are certainly a lot of the english type golden retrievers in Ontario.


British! Lol - 'English type' is a misnomer there's no such thing in the breed type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If you have never been to a show in your area. I would suggest you do. That way you can see what is out there in your area and if it appeals to you. I have included AKC, UKC, and CKC event calendar links. Hopefully there is something close to you.

http://www.akc.org/events/search/bl...save_as_default=Y&tab_type=CONF&saved_states=

United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events

Calendar of Events


----------



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok...I have two other leads. 
One is for Loup Valley Goldens. Litters of Estes and Edelweiss or Estes of Joy. Both females have hip clearance of Fair. I have no plans to breed a dog, but I have seen that some breeders question breeding dogs with fair grades. Este's pedigree is not listed yet it says but he does have the other clearances.

The other is for Grindol's Goldens which I have seen questions on hear about Rayne not being current with her certs. Sandler is the dad who looks like he comes from a good line, but i'm not sure....still learning. Not sure how to read the numbers for elbows.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Lymphoma is certainly found in UK lines. Even very pale cream UK dogs look cream against snow or white paper!! Annef


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so tired of playing semantics 

English style vs. type... I think we all know what was meant despite the wrong word being used.... 

In the US we refer to this "style" of dog as "English" style... the pedigrees go back to UK dogs... regardless of whether they are from Wales, Scotland, Romania, Portugal, Russia... whatever... they generally go back to UK pedigrees and share certain physical characteristics that are different from "American" style goldens which can be from Australia, Canada, Mexico etc. wherever, that generally go back to "American" dogs in the recent pedigree and share certain physical traits.... In the U.S. for better or worse they are not "British" golden retrievers... and it doesn't matter if they are from Wales, or Scotland or Ireland for that matter... there are some lovely dogs from Ireland that are still referred to as "English" 

as for type - type is what makes a golden look like a golden, coat color, size, overall shape, feathering etc etc... type is apparent when you look at a golden retriever and immediately know that it is a golden retriever. 

style is what separates out the physical differences that one might consider for a field golden, show golden, american golden or ENGLISH golden....


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

Shalva said:


> I am so tired of playing semantics
> 
> English style vs. type... I think we all know what was meant despite the wrong word being used....
> 
> ...


Fair enough. As the saying goes, 'two countries divided by a common language' lol 

Funny that nowhere else on earth seems to need to make up names for a lighter coloured GR to drive another layer of consumerism. 








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

I see I am alone in this though, I'm a visitor to what seems to be largely an American forum. 

I shall refrain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm just looking for some sound advice. I never mentioned English/British/Scottish. I think it's kind of funny that it seems to be such a touchy subject.
Getting back to the purpose of my original post, I find that people have been wonderful with their advice...including some private messages, which I can't respond to at this time...because I need my husband's paypal account info to upgrade my membership.

Thanks for all of the helpful advice! :wave:


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

My apologies


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

belindam said:


> I'm just looking for some sound advice. I never mentioned English/British/Scottish. I think it's kind of funny that it seems to be such a touchy subject.
> Getting back to the purpose of my original post, I find that people have been wonderful with their advice...including some private messages, which I can't respond to at this time...because I need my husband's paypal account info to upgrade my membership.
> 
> Thanks for all of the helpful advice! :wave:


You don't need to upgrade your account--just post 15 times and then you'll be able to respond to PMs.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

never mind. couldn't get photo to work.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Billabong said:


> Fair enough. As the saying goes, 'two countries divided by a common language' lol
> 
> Funny that nowhere else on earth seems to need to make up names for a lighter coloured GR to drive another layer of consumerism.


My UK friends and I comment all the time about how we all speak english in a sense... but have to ask each other what we all mean every time. I try to go back and forth to the UK and visit friends every year... its funny how folks who speak the same language can misunderstand each other all the time...

and I agree... the making up of stupid names is a uniquely american method of feeding peoples vanity and need to outdo each other... it is just amazing


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

In the Northeast: Colonial, Sunkissed, Watersedge, Valleygold, Greatbrook....


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

There are quite a few UK people on the forum and a community group as well. We don't talk much- there is only about 28,000 message on there! Annef


----------



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

LJack said:


> To be very honest, this website is frightening to me.:nervous:
> 
> When you find a potential breeder or puppy parents, post them in the forum and we can help double check your research.


I found something that looks pretty good. Loup Valley Goldens. It is in Nebraska. I was looking at Estes and Joys litters. Initially Estes' pedigree is not listed on the website, but his clearances and other info I found on k9facts.com and through the offa website.

Was hoping that you could confirm that these are good candidates.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

How about the post about a co-worker going to sell her golden puppy because it's too much work?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/125665-call-me-crazy-dog-lady.html
maybe something good could be worked out there for the pup.
just my 2 cents


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Loup Valley's litters look good for clearences. The only thing I would like to see is the up to date clearences on eyes for both dams. The have CHIC certificates in the sire and both dams which is good.
Keep in mind that Fair is a passing grade. So, I don't find fault with breeders using dogs with a fair clearence.


----------



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you again. I'm glad that I'm gaining such great info.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't check, but if these dogs are of recent European lineage, make sure they have been cleared for Ichthyosis and all PRA--extra clearances above & beyond OFA hips/elbows, heart & annual eyes.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

SheetsSM said:


> I didn't check, but if these dogs are of recent European lineage, make sure they have been cleared for Ichthyosis and all PRA--extra clearances above & beyond OFA hips/elbows, heart & annual eyes.


But remember they don't routinely do hearts in the UK or Europe so the parents will need heart clearances but you likely won't see heart clearances on the dogs still in the UK


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Billabong said:


> I see I am alone in this though, I'm a visitor to what seems to be largely an American forum.
> 
> I shall refrain.
> 
> ...


This Forum has many members from the UK who are valued contributors. Please don't let the fact that this particular thread has drawn mostly American posts put you off. As you have noted, we are divided by a language that is shared but not quite the same in any two of the countries that speak it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know if the current litter is pale enough to suit you, but Lycinan (just north of Baltimore) has a litter that was born around Christmas. I believe the sire is light and has the blocky head often described as "English." Both parents have clearances and numerous titles, if memory serves.


----------



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

Billabong said:


> My apologies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


No need to apologize.


----------



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

GoldensGirl said:


> I don't know if the current litter is pale enough to suit you, but Lycinan (just north of Baltimore) has a litter that was born around Christmas. I believe the sire is light and has the blocky head often described as "English." Both parents have clearances and numerous titles, if memory serves.


Thank you. Looked them up. They are beautiful looking dogs. Will e-mail them. I love the blocky look goldens know matter what the color. Just lost the most beautiful Black English Lab. Have to go back to my other favorite because I can't possibly compare him to another lab.


----------



## janet123 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello I do was going to look into the same breeder in Mass for a puppy, can anyone suggest an ethical. reputable breeder of english goldens anywhere in the North east region? Have been looking for months and every time I find one I read negatives on the forum or consumers. Help......thanks, Janet123


----------



## Yeti (Apr 4, 2013)

LJack said:


> To be very honest, this website is frightening to me.:nervous:
> The shots of the kennel and the number of dogs is not something I would be comfortable with.
> They are big on touting Champions and Champion pedigrees but I don't see them doing anything with these dogs. The rely on championships earned abroad or back in the pedigree as a main selling point.
> I always get a little put off by PayPal.
> ...


Hi,

Thank you LJack for your diligence & researching the Snow Water Retrievers dams and sires. We just received our new puppy (Yeti, 10 weeks-old) from their Ceasar/Ivory litter, and I found this website to try to organize a puppy play date in our area (Portland, Oregon). Although their website makes some dramatic, non-scientific claims on the home page, I thought the "excellent" clearances were honest. I'd like to do some research on Ceasar and Ivory so we have an idea of what to anticipate for Yeti's health. This is our first golden, and our first experience buying a dog through a breeder. After reading this post, I feel awful for not doing my own due diligence. I don't see an SR# or CERF# for either Ivory or Ceasar to search any of the websites you listed for clearances. I would like to find out as much as I can ion my own before I contact the breeder. So far, Yeti has been to the vet 2 times, and seems healthy, minus some dry skin and dandruff, which the vet said is common at 10 weeks. It would break my heart if he has health issues that arose from ill breeding practices  Any advice on how to dig for more info would be much appreciated. Yeti is such a sweet boy, and is filling our home with endless joy.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you LJack for your diligence & researching the Snow Water Retrievers dams and sires. We just received our new puppy (Yeti, 10 weeks-old) from their Ceasar/Ivory litter, and I found this website to try to organize a puppy play date in our area (Portland, Oregon). Although their website makes some dramatic, non-scientific claims on the home page, I thought the "excellent" clearances were honest. I'd like to do some research on Ceasar and Ivory so we have an idea of what to anticipate for Yeti's health. This is our first golden, and our first experience buying a dog through a breeder. After reading this post, I feel awful for not doing my own due diligence. I don't see an SR# or CERF# for either Ivory or Ceasar to search any of the websites you listed for clearances. I would like to find out as much as I can ion my own before I contact the breeder. So far, Yeti has been to the vet 2 times, and seems healthy, minus some dry skin and dandruff, which the vet said is common at 10 weeks. It would break my heart if he has health issues that arose from ill breeding practices  Any advice on how to dig for more info would be much appreciated. Yeti is such a sweet boy, and is filling our home with endless joy.


Ivory's registration number is on their web page just above her picture in the dams section along with her registered name (SnowWaters Ivory Dreams). Neither brings up any results on the OFA page. She may have had prelims done but that cannot be verified. Either way, prelims do not constitute a clearance... and for good reason.

Caesar (or Caesare) does not have an akc number listed. It appears they have just recently purchased him from a breeder over seas. Ge is not listed in OFA either. It looks like he may have had clearances done in his country of origin.... but again I cannot confirm that. Here he is listed on the original breeder's page: http://www.goldenromance.info/retrievers/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=99&Itemid=114

I don't know if that is of any help to you but please try not to dwell on the woulda, coulda, shoulda of it all. You have a puppy that you love. Now that you know better, you will do better next time. That's the best any of us can do! Good luck with Yeti! And welcome to GRF!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Well said!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Billabong said:


> British! Lol - 'English type' is a misnomer there's no such thing in the breed type.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Billabong, I get your point although I am an American . Many, if not most Americans use the terms English and British interchangeably and use English to refer to anything that happens on the British Isles.

The whole English Golden may have the benefit that at least people will know that Goldens come from somewhere on the British Isles. 

On a humorous note, a few years ago the local Highland festival was putting on an agility demo and wanted Scottish breeds like BCs and Scottish Terriers, they had NO IDEA that Goldens were a Scottish breed.


----------



## Yeti (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you. My heart has been heavy all day, and I'm trying to not think about what may come. It's incredible how much we love this little dude already. I'll contact the breeder and try to find some more concrete background information, particularly on Cesar, since it seems like they are using him as their primary sire. I also noticed, today, that their Pink Panter is no longer listed on the website, just since the last time I checked it, before the puppies went home. He is Ivorys sire, and relatively young from what I remember.

Since I am unable to find out any info online, it would be helpful to have a specific set of questions to present to the breeder. In addition to structural health issues, I would be foremost interested in cancer history in the parents and their lineage. I realize this is work I should have done before, but I won't be at ease until I find out now.

Thank you for your response, and thanks in advance for input on specific questions to present to the breeder regarding Yeti s parents health records.


----------



## belindam (Jan 6, 2013)

I've just signed back on the the forum...have been very busy with my beautiful new boy, Lucas aka "Shoregold's Cool Hand Luke". I am so thankful to this forum for their help in educating me in the whole puppy search process. What I have taken away from this whole process is that good breeders love to talk about their dogs and are more than willing to share all information on their dog's ancestries. They are also in touch with others who they would recommend as breeders...it was just a matter of following through and learning from the many helpful people on this site.

While my first golden did have some costly health problems (we did not research her lineage--though research is no guarantee of good), I would not have traded those 14 years we had with her. Don't beat yourself up Yeti. I'm sure you're boy will give you many wonderful years. He must be a beauty because his parents are gorgeous!


----------



## Yeti (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Yeti is growing like a weed and just learned roll over last night. Now he is going from sit, to rolling to each side, back and forth, back and forth, because he knows we will laugh and give him treats for this rather non-productive trick. I wouldn't regret getting him for a second - We just love him so much that I worry. But thanks to some great support on this forum, I'm trying not to beat myself up.








https://plus.google.com/photos/103162436910914455536/albums/posts/5864663862109375394
https://plus.google.com/photos/103162436910914455536/albums/5861947404952187409/5861953722478484466


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

_Caesar (or Caesare) does not have an akc number listed_

Just looked up the pedigree of this dog. His Grandfather is Siatham Raynor. All is clearances can be found on Rasdata. He was over 12 when he died and the oldest one in the litter was nearly 15 youngest 10. His dam had a hip score of 21 and his sire the same. Many of the litter were hip scored and were under breed average. His Mum can be seen on my website www.siatham.com Her dam had a hip score of 7. The rest of the pedigree has many UK lines in and personally would be very happy with it. I would however urge you to follow the advice of the US breeders before you buy another puppy! Hopefully your puppy will be lovely and you wil have many happy years with him. If you need any furher information on the dogs behind his pedigree please feel free to pm me Annef


----------



## kayla3321 (Apr 2, 2015)

I must say I was really disappointed to read these few bad comments on a very great kennel. I have bought two pups from Snowwater, one from Caesear/ Ivory, and one from Dreamer/Caesear. They are the happiest, healthiest, most beautiful dogs. I am so proud to have them, and so thankful that I purchased them from such an outstanding breeder. Buying a dog for that much money can be a scarey thing but this kennel made me so extremely comfortable in doing so. To this day we still send them photos of our dogs. They are so grateful that we keep in touch & update them on the dogs that we purchased from them. They have an awesome kennel, their dogs live an awesome life, and they are some of the nicest people out there that have worked hard to have such outstanding dogs. I have visited their kennel twice, and you can tell how much their dogs mean to them, and they are very proud of the dogs that they have. They were happy to show us the history of their dogs as well as clearances. All was Great!! I am proud to have two puppies from Snow Water Retrievers.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

kayla3321 said:


> I must say I was really disappointed to read these few bad comments on a very great kennel. I have bought two pups from Snowwater, one from Caesear/ Ivory, and one from Dreamer/Caesear. They are the happiest, healthiest, most beautiful dogs. I am so proud to have them, and so thankful that I purchased them from such an outstanding breeder. Buying a dog for that much money can be a scarey thing but this kennel made me so extremely comfortable in doing so. To this day we still send them photos of our dogs. They are so grateful that we keep in touch & update them on the dogs that we purchased from them. They have an awesome kennel, their dogs live an awesome life, and they are some of the nicest people out there that have worked hard to have such outstanding dogs. I have visited their kennel twice, and you can tell how much their dogs mean to them, and they are very proud of the dogs that they have. They were happy to show us the history of their dogs as well as clearances. All was Great!! I am proud to have two puppies from Snow Water Retrievers.


 I hope that you are always thrilled with your dogs. I also hope that your breeder, nice as they might be, will start using correct abbreviations for OFA clearances, and stop putting 'excellent' for elbows on their site- there is no such thing as an 'excellent' elbow clearance, and using that word implies something they do not have.... leading those who deal with clearances day in and out to believe their intent is to deceive. They are fortunate to have you, puppy people who keep breeders informed are the best!


----------



## HeartofGoldLove (Sep 29, 2019)

Looking up Picasso of Golden Duck SR99695404: He is not listed at all on OFA website. If you look up "Picasso" with the birth date of 8/19/16 (as listed on the breeders website) these are the results. There is not 1 golden retriever mentioned under the name of Picasso. These clearances are inexpensive. Any decent breeder would have this.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Among the many things on this site that are superfluous and uneducated this comment just kills me- apparently on 8-13-19 she took 9 Goldens to the vet for body condition & overall muscle tone, eyes, ears, mouth, teeth, gum color & capillary refill time, heart & lung auscultation, heart & respiratory rate, abdominal palpation, pulse quality, external genitalia, skin & coat, superficial assessment of gait and movement. I'm sorry- who published a normal well exam components if not to attempt to look more professional (it comes out just the opposite)? And 9 exams in one day- I see assembly line. Too bad she didn't instead take them all to a health CLINIC and get worthwhile exams done like heart/eyes...


----------

